# Pics of details



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

My new thing is pictures of details and angles. Makes for good client discussions on quality and details...especially on repaints and hard renovations


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

good method of showing before and after

How do the clients react to these ?


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

Tried it with home owners ... The clients appreciate that the work is estimated properly, pictures help with this, especially those special restoration, redesign and re-staging contracts.

If you want to try the prepostapp.com for your clients...its in app store. Android on its way

Of course the pics need to be a part of a PRINTED portfolio something like magcloud.com....its about $0.30 per page to print magazine quality.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

iOS* or >


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

Just like the ones above...mostly all of my current pictures have very good...near perfect alignment (and they were actually done on Android Samsung Tablet)

http://www.decoraxion.com/painter

The app ling is here http://wwww.prepostapp.com (iOS8 or > Android to be released soon)

But its best to align along x and y axis...if you have device TILT it is quite difficult to take the "after" photo on something like metal latticed stairs

....its good to take pics early on in the project...takes a while to realize that every painting project is also and amazing visual marketing opportunity.....ESPECIALLY when your Nth client will have the same/similar problem and will be looking for a local expert 

Or better yet, if you have a few before /afters already done...but not at the correct angles...you could call the existing client, follow up, tell them you will be in the area and would like to take the "properly align" pic as you are very proud of the work....great opportunity to get the spring action going!

My general feedback is that clients react favourably


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Always good to have these kind of samples puts you above your competition. You definitely seem to have a great care when taking the pictures, in regards to having them line up.


----------

